# Soldier of Fortune 2



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

This is another first person shooter type game. You are a soldier sent in to do battle with the enemy on their own turf. The enemy AI works very well together, as they put up a well planned out defense. They will do everything they can to defeat you. I have seen them pop smoke, in an effort to hide their movement towards me. The weapons, they use to the fullest. They will hide and wait for you to pass them, before coming up from behind to cap you. You will learn quickly to listen for footsteps, so you know someone is coming for you. 

There were only two levels in the demo to play. One is set in Columbian jungles, while the other is on board an ship at sea. So there are two different tactics you have to use to get thru them. You just don't run and gun in the ship level, cause they will sounds the alarm to your presence. making it that more difficult to finish the level. 

The graphics in this game are very nicely rendered. What I liked about the ship ( Seaward Star ) level, is the way they rendered the rain affect. There are thousand of drops of rain exploding into smaller droplets on everything.

The sound is also quite nice too. The shotgun blast, to the machinegun fire, all sound great and pretty real. The game sounds great on a good sound system for your computer. I have a speaker setup that has a powered sub-woofer, and when something explodes, it rocks the walls.

The gameplay is something that I cannot review completely. Being that I only have the demo, I could play any other levels. But, I can tell you this. The levels I do have, will get a lot of use out of them.

I have since bought the game. And all I can say is that if you are into FPS, get this game now. The Multi-player is a blast to play on-line. Just as long as you have a fast ISP. Pluys there are several different modes of game play on-line too. It keeps the game play fresh.

Graphics= 9/10
Souns= 9/10
Gameplay= 8/10

Here are some of the key features......

- 10 Single Player Missions Spanning 70 Levels
- Random Scenario Generator
- DM, Team DM, CTF, Infiltration and 
Elimination Multiplayer modes, featuring the RMG
Random Map Generation technology
- Quake III: Team Arena Engine Enhanced With:
- GHOUL 2 Rendering System
- TORR Terrain System
- LICH AI System
- ICARUS2 Scripting System
- Dynamic Sound and Music System
- 14 Real-World Weapons and 10 Grenades
- Multiple Fire Modes Per Weapon
- Location/Region Specific Weaponry
- Weapons Carry Authentic Military Designations
- Real-World Locations/Environments Including:
- Colombia
- Kamchatka
- Hong Kong
- Prague
- Extremely Detailed Characters and Weapons:
- Motion-Captured Character Animations
- 3000 Polygon Enemy Models
- 1500 Polygon Weapon Models
- Photo-Realistic Textures and Skins
- Professional Voice Acting
- Environmental Effects: Snow, Rain, Fog
- Parental Lockout and Violence Level Controls
- Real-World, Cinematic Quality Action Story 

System requirements 

-Internet (TCP/IP) or LAN (TCP/IP and IPX) connection.
-Pentium® III 450 MHz or Athlon® processor or higher
-Windows® 98/ME/2000/XP operating system
-128 MB of RAM
-60 MB of uncompressed free hard drive space (plus 350 MB for the Windows swap file)
-A 100% Windows® 98/ME2000/XP -compatible computer system including:
-DirectX 8.1
-100% DirectX 8.1®-compliant true 16 bit sound card and drivers
-100% DirectX 8.1®/OpenGL 1.1®-compliant 16 MB video card and drivers*
-100% Windows® 98/ME/2000/XP -compatible mouse and drivers
-100% Windows® 98/ME/2000/XP -compatible keyboard
-100% Windows® 98/ME/2000/XP -compatible quad speed
(600 K/sec sustained transfer rate) CD-ROM drive and drivers


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

welcome to TSG,

post like this , where u REVIEW or rate something ,should be post in the REVIEW SECTION


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

Under the Heading "All other Software" it said Games. That is why I posted it here. I did checkout the reviews thread, and did not see any games there.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

happens !!!!


btw , I bought this SOF 2 , and boy this sucks atleast till now,

I have a geforce 2 GTS 64 MB ram card, i turned off ALL THE EFFECT , playing on 640 X 480 resolution and still the game runs slow,it's like as soon as 3-4 persons come on screen , bam it runs slow,

god knows wat the hell have they done with QUAKE III engine,but still killing is fun in the game as u say,


stealth mission are purely crap in the mission , as u know , it's like a whole telepathy thing goin on in there, the soldier does't even need to shout or even press a button or something , and the worse ,it doens't stop , and even limited no. of saves, boy DEUS EX is llike 1000000000 times better than this,even if the alarm is sounded, u hide for 3-4 min. , ateleast it stops ,this the whole damn mission failz.


but the game is fun , KILL KILL KILL KILL 


MULTIPLAYER RULEZ , i gotta agree to that mate


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

You must a have a really slow computer or something is wrong with your's then, cause it runs great on mine.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

P IV - 1.5 GHZ
640 MB SDRAM
2 X 40 GB Barracuda Seagate Hdd
SBLIVE VALUE ! sound card
Winfast geforce 2 titatinum 64 MB



gosh man , this is just junk man , u call it a PC , of course not , wat game can possibly run on this comp , hmmm. Max Payne,Return to Castle Wolfy,DRONEZ(the one for geforce III), Quake III, UT....

but this is one speical sob game , that also after turning off all the god damn effects , i run it on a resoultion of 640 X 480 

wow man !!!! , tell me wat's your comp configration ???


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

Here is what I am running,

P III 1 GHz with Advanced Cache Transfer
512 Megs of PC-800 RIMM RDRAM
Visiontek Xtasy Ge-Force 4 TI 4600 128 MB DDR AGP
Dual 45 Gig Ultra ATA 100 Hard Drive with controller cards
12X Max. Var. DVD-Rom with Decoder
8X 4X 32X CD-RW
Sound Blaster Live Digital
HK 595 Speakers and powered sub woofer
Samsung SyncMaster 19 inch 955 DF .20 Dot Pitch
DSL 1 Meg Modem
Netgear DS-104 Dual Speed Hub for my LAN.

I think your video card is the bottleneck. I am running SOF 2 at 1600 by 1200 resolution. And it looks awesome. I was not dissing your computer, just trying to help.
   

P.S. I also have every game you mentioned too. And I run them at the same rez.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

aaaaah

my sweet card , it's time to upgrade it , i konw , but I will wait till DOOM 3 shows up ,and geforce 4 prices come down


btw nice comp


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

I am waiting on DOOM 3 myself. That and UT2K3


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

Did you install the Direct X that came with the SOF 2 disc?


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

no , i have directx 8.01 

does it have any updated version or special versions ??


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

Give it a try, it could not hurt.


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi Pakiya,

I have 

P4 1.5ghz 423pin
Intel 850GB motherboard
384megs of PC800 RAM
Geforce Ti 4400 128megs of DDR

No overclock and minimal tweaks, and the SOF II demo runs like a charm for me. Ya, I can't imagine playing any of the newest games on that low of a resolution.

But I've been running at 1280x1024 with all of graphic settings on high (advanced tab) in the demo up except for the CPU speed up (ya, it rated the 1.5ghz as a low end CPU ). And it is hands down the best looking shooter I have played. Makes Castlewolfstein look a cartoon. The nature details are amazing. The general textures really well detailed. I didn't experience any slow downs.

So ya, I had the same graphics card and I dumped it after it was slowing me down on NOLF at 1600x1200 res. I knew something was wrong if it was slow me down on an old game like that. 

The Geforce Ti 4200 64meg is a cost saver with about the same punch.


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

The 128 MB version of that card, is cheap too.


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

In India , it will cost me alomst double the price for the geforce4 , btw tell me 

is it better to buy geforce 3 Ti or geforce 4 mx 420 , 440 ??


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

Try this site for info about those cards, www.GeForceZone.com They should have what you are looking for.


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

Every review I have ready rates the GeForce 3 Ti 200 or 500 higher than the Geforce 4 MX. The name is really off. The MX should have been called the GeForce 2 Delux or something because it's not really part of the 4 line from what is under the hood.

Here is an example of what I mean.

http://firingsquad.gamers.com/hardware/ti4200/page11.asp


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

I can go for a Geforce Ti for me , will it run SOF2 NICELY ??????????


or should I wait for 3-4 months for Geforce 4 ti prices to drop down (DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM 3 )


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

I would wait. The TI's are very nice cards. I have a TI 4600 128 MB.


----------



## Esky (Apr 13, 2002)

Minimum System Requirements:
Windows 95/98/ME/XP; Pentium 450 MHZ; 128 MB RAM; video card with 16 MB video memory; sound card; 8x CD-ROM drive; 1.3 GB of free hard drive space
Miminum system requirements for full game
Recommended System Requirements:
Windows 95/98/ME/XP; Pentium 650 MHZ; 256 MB RAM; video card with 32 MB video memory; sound card; 8x CD-ROM drive; 1.3 GB of free hard drive space 
Recomended Duno was wrong with yourz dude?


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

hello Esky,


welcome to the wonderful world of computers .....

Now , as u can see abovemy computer , is well above the recommened requirements.


U c , my friend , from wat I have learned , starting from Windows to these games , there is also a thing called

ACTUAL REQUIREMENT , which u will come to know after using , or from your friend.

I learned it from PCKILLER ,after i wasted $30 , the game does require a fast 3d card , atleast a geforce 3 i guess .......


----------



## PcKiller (Apr 7, 2001)

You are right, this game will run a lot better with a fast 3D card. The graphics in this puppy are awesome.


----------

